# Craziest places you've slept for the night?



## jaws

I'll start-

One night I was in Los Angeles with no Couch Surf connection set up. So I was walking through China Town and just happened to call it a night in an alley way with my sleeping bag.
I awoke in the morning to an asian man holding a water hose cleaning the side walk right next to me. I had fallen asleep directly in front of his store. I was wearing all dress clothes though, he was confused. I left. 

One more-

I was in Arcata, CA and was exploring the redwoods. As it approached dark I didn't feel like walking back to my car so I just found a hollowed out Redwood stump that was big enough to completely stretch out and go to sleep in. I only semi-snoozed in it sadly because I was worried about my car getting towed. I must go back on foot...

Now you -


----------



## Kim Chee

Not sure if craziest...

Florida, February, Home Depot just received their supply of patio furniture. I made myself comfortable way up on top of a stack of lounge cushions about 12' up in topstock. It was pretty comfortable and warm for a change. My bladder ooged out before opening and I ended up pissing on the floor. I felt bad when I heard an employee grumble upon discovering my urine in the middle of the aisle.

Kept a straight face as I walked out like a champ soon after opening.


----------



## jaws

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Not sure if craziest...
> 
> Florida, February, Home Depot just received their supply of patio furniture. I made myself comfortable way up on top of a stack of lounge cushions about 12' up in topstock. It was pretty comfortable and warm for a change. My bladder ooged out before opening and I ended up pissing on the floor. I felt bad when I heard an employee grumble upon discovering my urine in the middle of the aisle.
> 
> Kept a straight face as I walked out like a champ soon after opening.


Whatt?!
You spent the night inside home depot?


----------



## Kim Chee

jaws said:


> Whatt?!
> You spent the night inside home depot?



I've been holding back all this time. You can actually get high up in the steel and have a fucking picnic. You are off the radar up there. They play music all night long too. 

I'm guessing you better be careful now that everybody knows about it, but hahahhahahhahahahahjajaa! 

Thank you, Home Depot!


----------



## jaws

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I've been holding back all this time. You can actually get high up in the steel and have a fucking picnic. You are off the radar up there. They play music all night long too.
> 
> I'm guessing you better be careful now that everybody knows about it, but hahahhahahhahahahahjajaa!
> 
> Thank you, Home Depot!


Holy shit!!


----------



## Odin

Passed out drunk in the desert on a military base on a lawn in front of enlisted dorm... and I woke up before getting spotted and hauled away by MP's


----------



## janktoaster

I slept in a cave in Boulder, woke up to cave crickets all over my stuff- freaked out and left.. 

I've slept in a bunch of weird places hahah. Found a canoe that was tied up to a tree near a river in PA, slept in the bottom of it, stretched and fell asleep to gentle rocking..


----------



## jaws

janktoaster said:


> I slept in a cave in Boulder, woke up to cave crickets all over my stuff- freaked out and left..
> 
> I've slept in a bunch of weird places hahah. Found a canoe that was tied up to a tree near a river in PA, slept in the bottom of it, stretched and fell asleep to gentle rocking..


That makes me want to build a ship to live on.


----------



## janktoaster

I'd love to build a ship. There's this abandoned house near me with a sunfish in the garage....... I am so tempted


----------



## sporehead

Rolled into EL Paso late one night and a creepy ass empty town greeted me. Wasn't sure where to sleep and didn't think hopping out would be a great idea, due to the border patrol. Ended up sleeping on top of the Burger king because it was the only accessible roof.

The next morning I climbed off and ran into an employee. I started explaining myself but he didn't speak English so I peaced out.


----------



## Joshicus

Well not really weird but the first night I was "homeless" I still had my car so I stopped at a park and ride in the middle of a rural area. Got woke up at like 3 am by a deputy sheriff who thought I was a drunk sleeping it off. Told him I was homeless and was not bothering anyone. He kicked me out of the park and ride. So I drove a few miles and found a roadside rest, he followed me there and hungout for a while on the otherside. Dick

I have nothing against gays but another time when I was in Vermont I was sleeping in the parking lot of a small gas station. It must have been the local hangout for community gays because when I went to go use the restroom at like 2 am three guys followed me in and watched me. Then they followed me back out and watched me get in my car. I tried to go back to sleep but everytime I looked up they were looking over at me. Needless to say I got the fuck out of there. Creeped me the fuck out.


----------



## Tude

Great thread btw!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Slept in this abandoned fire station in colorado. They leave the heat on







more pics here:


----------



## Kim Chee

Joshicus said:


> ...I have nothing against gays but another time when I was in Vermont I was sleeping in the parking lot of a small gas station. It must have been the local hangout for community gays because when I went to go use the restroom at like 2 am three guys followed me in and watched me. Then they followed me back out and watched me get in my car. I tried to go back to sleep but everytime I looked up they were looking over at me. Needless to say I got the fuck out of there. Creeped me the fuck out.


----------



## janktoaster

Damn, heat and lights on and everything? Unlocked truck? You sure it was abandoned? If it was, sounds like a great place to sleep hahaha


----------



## jaws

TheWindAndRain said:


> Slept in this abandoned fire station in colorado. They leave the heat on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here:



Damn that's awesome,
I wonder why it was abandoned.


----------



## jaws

TheWindAndRain said:


> Slept in this abandoned fire station in colorado. They leave the heat on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here:



And LOL @ those bears eyes, it looks like it's ready to sensually rape someone.


----------



## jaws

Tude said:


> Great thread btw!


What's yours Tude?


----------



## Tude

jaws said:


> What's yours Tude?



LOL - Loved bathtubs in college, couple of houses front porches, HEY - who leaves a tent up in the backyard and doesn't make use of it (lol - I did), somebody's open car they left open, a party that didn't know who I was but I crashed it on their couch - nothing like waking up to people talking around you asking - do you know who she is? ..... ooooo and a kid's treefort - we partied in there hard too - snuck outta there the next morning with hoodies up.

Partied hard too under the bridges where I lived then we moved on to some abandoned quarreys. Oh especially one that is now a Superfund site that has to be cleaned as it has tons of barrels of deadly leaking chemicals buried in a quarry pond that I probably spent a couple years at ignoring no trespassing signs. Aweseome!!! I probably glow in the dark!!!

Am I accepted?


----------



## jaws

Tude said:


> LOL - Loved bathtubs in college, couple of houses front porches, HEY - who leaves a tent up in the backyard and doesn't make use of it (lol - I did), somebody's open car they left open, a party that didn't know who I was but I crashed it on their couch - nothing like waking up to people talking around you asking - do you know who she is? ..... ooooo and a kid's treefort - we partied in there hard too - snuck outta there the next morning with hoodies up.
> 
> Partied hard too under the bridges where I lived then we moved on to some abandoned quarreys. Oh especially one that is now a Superfund site that has to be cleaned as it has tons of barrels of deadly leaking chemicals buried in a quarry pond that I probably spent a couple years at ignoring no trespassing signs. Aweseome!!! I probably glow in the dark!!!
> 
> Am I accepted?


Bathtubs are the best, especially if it's within vomit range of the toilet. Anyone who glows in the dark is accepted


----------



## Tude

jaws said:


> Bathtubs are the best, especially if it's within vomit range of the toilet. Anyone who glows in the dark is accepted



lol - poor kid we spent the night in his well built tree fort. Imagine 4 drunks walking down a country road wayyyy outta town who have no idea where they were with nothing and wide open road and looking for a place - like a barn with preferably no pigs, geese or dogs there ... and we find VOILA - a miniature home in a tree. Yeah there was vomit around, psychodelics for sure. Felt like quite the shit though for leaving it like that the next morning (tree fort was fine, grounds were barfed out the windows). Even better trying to walk back to town and get a ride. Sunday morning shit walks ... hehe.


----------



## Tick Dickler

fell asleep inside a plastic chest thingy in a supermarked in portugal. its not my fault they filled it with pillows.


----------



## northwestnomad

In Olympia we squatted in a house for sale. Full electric wood stove and water! Haha. We deflected a few people coming by bc we just looked up public records and said we were doing work for the guy who owned it. There were 4 of us. We had a huge rage fest in the bathtub. Haha! Best week of my life. Before the squat house we were sleeping in the loft of the punk garage of one of the black houses in oly. So much rain.


----------



## briancray

Fell asleep inside a dolomite cave in Alley Springs, Missouri. Woke up to a copperhead slithering over my feet.

Slept on a cliff in Breaks Interstate Park overlooking a canyon. That was the coolest sunrise I've seen in a while.


----------



## jaws

Tude said:


> lol - poor kid we spent the night in his well built tree fort. Imagine 4 drunks walking down a country road wayyyy outta town who have no idea where they were with nothing and wide open road and looking for a place - like a barn with preferably no pigs, geese or dogs there ... and we find VOILA - a miniature home in a tree. Yeah there was vomit around, psychodelics for sure. Felt like quite the shit though for leaving it like that the next morning (tree fort was fine, grounds were barfed out the windows). Even better trying to walk back to town and get a ride. Sunday morning shit walks ... hehe.





northwestnomad said:


> In Olympia we squatted in a house for sale. Full electric wood stove and water! Haha. We deflected a few people coming by bc we just looked up public records and said we were doing work for the guy who owned it. There were 4 of us. We had a huge rage fest in the bathtub. Haha! Best week of my life. Before the squat house we were sleeping in the loft of the punk garage of one of the black houses in oly. So much rain.


I didn't know about the black houses. Interesting read - 
http://ridiculoushuman.blogspot.com/2010/07/black-houses.html


----------



## jaws

junglegreencleeds said:


> Fell asleep inside a dolomite cave in Alley Springs, Missouri. Woke up to a copperhead slithering over my feet.
> 
> Slept on a cliff in Breaks Interstate Park overlooking a canyon. That was the coolest sunrise I've seen in a while.
> 
> View attachment 16799
> View attachment 16800


That's happened to me before with a water moccasin, just gotta not move and wait for it to pass on over.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Under a semi engine hood that was in a grass field behind a service station, in between a highway in between boundary cement walls


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Home depot sheds are near comfy. Slept in in Cheyenne last year and waited with my dog while my buddy went in and got us contractor free coffee


----------



## jaws

Tatanka said:


> Home depot sheds are near comfy. Slept in in Cheyenne last year and waited with my dog while my buddy went in and got us contractor free coffee


I didn't know they left those sheds unlocked. And was the engine gutted on that semi? How the f did you get comfortable in there?

p.s.- I like your name.


----------



## jaws

Oh, I thought of a new one.

I'm not sure if anybody has ever dumpster dived at Half Price Books, but if you do, you will find more books than you could ever read in a lifetime. And that's every single wingle week. (I accidentally typed "wingle" but thought it was awesome so I kept it).

Anyways, one night, I got inside of their dumpster which was more than halfway filled with books. I stayed there for hours going through all of them, and eventually dozed off laying on the bed of books.

Woke up eventually feeling scared about my car, this thread is making me realize how often my car holds me back. ::bored::


----------



## briancray

jaws said:


> That's happened to me before with a water moccasin, just gotta not move and wait for it to pass on over.



Yeah I woke up. We made eye contact. I didn't make any sudden movements and he eventually went away. Needless to say, I moved out of the cave and slept on another cliff. Didn't want to encounter that guy again.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

It was only a hood


----------



## Kim Chee

Lakewood, WA library, used to unlatch the window on the inside and slide in at night. They kept the heat on for those books. Anyway, they would tend to close pretty late and open early so it wasn't like a long night, but it was comfortable. On one occasion they hit the lights in the morning but I was still able to get out unnoticed.


----------



## jaws

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Lakewood, WA library, used to unlatch the window on the inside and slide in at night. They kept the heat on for those books. Anyway, they would tend to close pretty late and open early so it wasn't like a long night, but it was comfortable. On one occasion they hit the lights in the morning but I was still able to get out unnoticed.


You have a version of finding shelter unlike anyone I've ever known.

Did you pee on their floor too?


----------



## Kim Chee

jaws said:


> You have a version of finding shelter unlike anyone I've ever known.
> 
> Did you pee on their floor too?



I was prepared with a piss jug. 

I also built a shelter in a cemetary for long-term use.
And stayed underneath a steel pipe distribution warehouse long-term.

Tip: Look at every little hidey hole and mentally explore the possibility of staying. Try to think waaaaaay outside the box where nobody will find you or simply won't care when they do see you.


----------



## jaws

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I was prepared with a piss jug.
> 
> I also built a shelter in a cemetary for long-term use.
> And stayed underneath a steel pipe distribution warehouse long-term.
> 
> Tip: Look at every little hidey hole and mentally explore the possibility of staying. Try to think waaaaaay outside the box where nobody will find you or simply won't care when they do see you.


cemetery-I'm gonna try that one


----------



## briancray

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I was prepared with a piss jug.
> 
> I also built a shelter in a cemetary for long-term use.
> And stayed underneath a steel pipe distribution warehouse long-term.
> 
> Tip: Look at every little hidey hole and mentally explore the possibility of staying. Try to think waaaaaay outside the box where nobody will find you or simply won't care when they do see you.



How long would you stay in one particular spot. I normally move around when I'm traveling just to be safe, but sounds like you find ways to stay multiple nights? Sounds cool man...Thanks for the insight.


----------



## landpirate

a treehouse at a road protest camp in gale force winds, an ex brothel and as someone else already mentioned a shed outside a DIY store.

The treehouse was pretty awful even in good weather and the brothel was fun because there was a jacuzzi in one of the rooms, there was lots of slutty clothes to dress up in and men still knocked on the door hoping for something other than dirty squatters to invite them inside for a good time. We found a stash of passports from people all over the world which was a bit creepy.


----------



## jaws

landpirate said:


> a treehouse at a road protest camp in gale force winds, an ex brothel and as someone else already mentioned a shed outside a DIY store.
> 
> The treehouse was pretty awful even in good weather and the brothel was fun because there was a jacuzzi in one of the rooms, there was lots of slutty clothes to dress up in and men still knocked on the door hoping for something other than dirty squatters to invite them inside for a good time. We found a stash of passports from people all over the world which was a bit creepy.


Very awesome,
Was the jacuzzi still filled? And that passport stash is a tad creepy.


----------



## meathook

jaws said:


> I didn't know about the black houses. Interesting read -
> http://ridiculoushuman.blogspot.com/2010/07/black-houses.html


lol at all the comments on this article. so much hysteria over a couple houses getting painted black. 

as for strangest places i've ever slept... i can't really think of anywhere too outrageous. maybe the tunnels underneath the las vegas strip? they sure are creepy.


----------



## northwestnomad

Dude. It's true ab the black houses. But they are so dope. His wife decorates them. Mosaics broken mirrors so pretty. He is a total kingpin. His businesses are black too. I had nothing but love and beautiful experiences inside of them. The loft was actually where my daughter was conceived!!


----------



## jaws

northwestnomad said:


> Dude. It's true ab the black houses. But they are so dope. His wife decorates them. Mosaics broken mirrors so pretty. He is a total kingpin. His businesses are black too. I had nothing but love and beautiful experiences inside of them. The loft was actually where my daughter was conceived!!


You had a natural birth?


----------



## tobepxt

slept in the reactor of an unfinished abandoned nuclear power plant a few times.. had a campfire and all.. beat that.


----------



## northwestnomad

Yep yep. Natural vaginal birth December 27 2013


----------



## jaws

northwestnomad said:


> Yep yep. Natural vaginal birth December 27 2013


Way to go girl!
It seems like it's a rare thing these days.
Not that I have a vagina and should be judging, but I took a semester long class on human development, this topic being a huge focus in the class.
I will say this much, there was a lot of conspiracy behind modern labor norms.


----------



## Wawa

Two years ago I was in Fairplay, CO with two friends, all of us on bikes in a lot of cold and rain. Couldn't find anywhere legit to stay and only one really outrageously drunk guy invited us over, but we found this neat barrel sauna thing outside of the community center. We tarped up the bikes by a pile of maintenance stuff, and piled into the barrel - just barely room enough for three. We couldn't light the thing up without being really obvious, but it was still warm from earlier use and kept the rain out.


----------



## jaws

TansyTramp said:


> Two years ago I was in Fairplay, CO with two friends, all of us on bikes in a lot of cold and rain. Couldn't find anywhere legit to stay and only one really outrageously drunk guy invited us over, but we found this neat barrel sauna thing outside of the community center. We tarped up the bikes by a pile of maintenance stuff, and piled into the barrel - just barely room enough for three. We couldn't light the thing up without being really obvious, but it was still warm from earlier use and kept the rain out.



Barrel of friends... I dig it...


----------



## autumn

When I still had my tent I dropped acid in Virginia by myself. I wandered around who-fucking-knows where for a few hours before saying fuck it and setting up camp in the concrete jungle. Without even realizing it, I pitched a tent in the parking lot of a fucking police station.


----------



## sketchytravis

this one time, i slept in a bed. with a female. under blankets. and a cat in the room.


----------



## landpirate

sketchytravis said:


> this one time, i slept in a bed. with a female. under blankets. and a cat in the room.


nope, that is too crazy for my mind to compute. was it in a house and everything?!?


----------



## sketchytravis

landpirate said:


> nope, that is too crazy for my mind to compute. was it in a house and everything?!?




dude, you dont even know... it was a second floor bedroom in duplex in a suburban village just outside a city.

with some chick that cared about me for a bit (or at least pretended really damn good, who knows with women these days!).

got that for a lil bit, it was weird, not too used to people being all nice and giving a shit about me ahhah

(then i guess according to her friends my drinking and stuff got to her ahah didnt even drink much at that point)


----------



## landpirate

sketchytravis said:


> with some chick that cared about me for a bit (or at least pretended really damn good, who knows with women these days!).
> 
> got that for a lil bit, it was weird, not too used to people being all nice and giving a shit about me ahhah



oh I know all about that, I've been that chick. I really cared when I did it.


----------



## Karly

Ive crashed lots of random doorways, out in CA, SF area esp, they let you crash in any doorway thats closed long as theres not a no trespassing sign (and sometimes if there is) from 11p-7a. Me n my dude practically owned this sweet handicap ramp doorway of an old closed up apt building (we tried to get in to squat but it was boarded up tight w alarms even the roof access!) our door was right next to an Asian Karaoke bar (with massage too i think  and we'd build cardboard walls to block the drunks from pissing on us/have privacy. Sometimes they still ran into our walls stumbling drunk. Also squatted a construction barricade RIGHT out front of the Macys side entrance downtown SF, the whole street was closed cept the sidewalk and we crashed for a week or so behind the plastic construction barricade walls, between that and the actual chainlink fence. Woke up once to a construction crane, but the worker waved and HANDED US EAR PLUGS! Stopped stayin there tho cause one night they fuckin cleaning worker intentionally blasted us and all our shit with that nasty chemical high powered hose!!


----------



## Rolling Blackouts

Nothing too buckwild, but squatted one of the abandoned mardis gras floats outside new orleans last week. Woke up covered in glitter..again.


----------



## benjysirois

Caught a mad fever on the road when I was heading out west last. Landed in Regina and slept on a heating vent outside of the Justice building. Made it through the night and my fever broke too aha! Got woken up by some hostile staff though who threw me off the premises. I'm like "WOAH I'M ALIVE, ISN'T THAT AWESOME." 

They had no idea. I'm sure I just looked like some sick and dirty bum ahahah.

Kept on going and made it to Medicine Hat that day. That day and the next were good days to be alive.


----------



## sketchytravis

landpirate said:


> oh I know all about that, I've been that chick. I really cared when I did it.



Well it was horrible and i hate you for it lol

First time I let myself like someone and she bounces out on me lol

And idk I feel like she coulda but didn't.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

my boyfriend and I traveled with our fancy hammock for a year and slept in crazy places with it. we went through davis cali and hung our snuggle rug in some trees in the campus. ( bear mace college) school was out. but the spinklers weren't haha. we even hung it back up in the same spot even after getting sprinkled on because we forgot.


----------



## Monkeywrench

At the top of a 15 story abandoned industrial building in Illinois.
No longer exists. 
MILES of sky. 
This was when the original recipe of Four Loko existed and the world was a scarier place haha.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have squated many hotels & hit one target multiple times in Boston. I could only gain access to the broom closets on each floor. There were cots, plenty of linen, bottled water, coffee machines & coffee, pens & stationary & coke nachine & ice machine right in the hall. I would pee in the laundry shoot late at night & once i must have slept late because i got a wake up call from an older & confused asian maid. Guess i forgot to put the Do not disturb sign on the door.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I'm confused by the maid thing were you sleeping in an abandoned section of the motel or what


----------



## Jolly

I spent the night on the roof of a hotel in the French quarter the last time I was in NOLA, it was called the Chateau Dupri(spelling?) and we got on the roof because they leave the door to the staircase, and the latch on the roof unlocked. we had to fireman carry a dog up a ladder. but we drank steelies at like 50 feet up or something like that.


----------



## liveinlonvenow

a long time ago, i was hitchiking back to sd from san francisco. we made it all the way to monterey without any problems and decided to keep traveling on through the night. we started walking out of the city and decided to walk the side streets instead of working the onramp for a ride (after the 5th cop had threatened to arrest us) so were walking down this street when we started to realize that we cannot hear the freeway anymore and we are now really getting into the suberbs so we decieded to jump a few fences to get back to the freeway and hopefully find a place to sleep for the night. after a couple miles we hear the freeway and see the final fence. we decided to keep going, to jump the fence and hitch a ride, hopefull not get arrested. i jumped the fence and my friend followed in the process catching a loose piece of metal and ripping into her ankle and cutting all the way up to mid calf. her boyfriend quickly jumped over. we field dressed her wound and decided to camp out there for the evening not realizing that we were feet away from the cars. i mean we could hear them and feel the pull of the freeway, in the morning all we had to do was walk the few feet to keep on moving ....this isnt really the craziest just the one that came to mind


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Oh yeah the little sanctuarys you can find at night on the road. Ive spent many a night right beside roads. After awhile of doing it you can sleep fine or decent. Good too because it kind of forms a barrier for most people.


----------



## Rob Nothing

orion youth shelter in Seattle. 

once on top of a small garage right on a busy sidewalk/road leading up to a city park. 

More recently, I thought sleeping in tilled dirt field just alongside the road, opposite an a&w / space age gas kind of strange in hindsight. At the time I was just so exhausted I didn't gaf how visible I was.

I usually sleep like a baby if it's outside.


----------



## skitter

Halsey House.


----------



## wildboy860

how about waking up to people showing the house that you thought was a squat? thats happend 2x sofar in 5 years on the road!!


----------



## shabti

haha two nights ago, I was sleeping behind a dumpster at the library. The trash people woke me up that following morning, so I figured they wouldn't come again for a week and that I could sleep in the dumpster without being killed. The next morning, the cleaning lady for the public library went to go throw out some trash, and found me! haha poor woman. I felt bad for scaring her, but still thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## hobopoe

Strangest was in a short bus in a junkyard. But about to try and top that. I want to sleep in a abandoned brewery...


----------



## sketchytravis

landpirate said:


> nope, that is too crazy for my mind to compute. was it in a house and everything?!?


actually, It totally was. a duplex. that's like two houses in one.


----------



## ausbos

Bookstore ! Yeaaa!


----------



## Trvshwvng

Once slept in an ambulance randomly parked at WPI in Worcester. This resulted from my first encounter with another STP user lol.


----------



## Jackings

Training engine at the abandon train yard in downtown ATL. 
Also in a highway divider with some trees, cars on both sides only feet away.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Hammocks make crazy shit possible. I slept across an alley from one fire escape to another, maybe 20 feet up once, in a climbing harness. Took maybe 15mins to set up, but once I was up there, I was super fuckin safe.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

In the movie spring breakers there's a scene featuring James Franco at a picnic table in a park in largo Fl. Recognized it from when I slept there in 08'. Apartment complex pools and clubhouses. Baseball fields at parks. But my craziest place has to be an area in Clearwater Fl called high point, tons of woods there that were filled with bums that treated me and my ex like their children and taught us a lot. I remember one night a guy jumped into one of the ponds and caught a small alligator with just a hammer. Also, best shrimp I ever had cooked on a manhole cover out there


----------



## MirrorLamp

Buffalo said:


> Hammocks make crazy shit possible. I slept across an alley from one fire escape to another, maybe 20 feet up once, in a climbing harness. Took maybe 15mins to set up, but once I was up there, I was super fuckin safe.


You're insane.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Awinter2350 said:


> In the movie spring breakers there's a scene featuring James Franco at a picnic table in a park in largo Fl. Recognized it from when I slept there in 08'. Apartment complex pools and clubhouses. Baseball fields at parks. But my craziest place has to be an area in Clearwater Fl called high point, tons of woods there that were filled with bums that treated me and my ex like their children and taught us a lot. I remember one night a guy jumped into one of the ponds and caught a small alligator with just a hammer. Also, best shrimp I ever had cooked on a manhole cover out there


Reminds me of the time I spent in lake worth FL. Went to the fishing spot on the intercoastal and had some guys kick me some fish which I cooked on the golf course by the water woke up in two inches of water. Went under the bridge and got messed with by the cops but turned out ok.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

MirrorLamp said:


> You're insane.



haha, it's a god damn riot sleeping like that.


----------



## haze6774

I slept under a bridge with Savannah with my road dog and we get dogs siked on us by humbums in the middle of the night. Got run off from our spot and found a pair of festie kids who gave us their van to crash in and got us super drunk


----------



## Wawa

Spending a long night in a boxcar one track from humping trains deep in roseville yard was pretty interesting. Like sleeping in the dragons lair, with the dragons fucking. Also heard a lot of feet and dog paws crunching around in the ballast, kinda funny how busy it was in there. Felt different then normal waiting for the train to go because I got on after a worker told me it wasnt moving for 11 hours... only thing pointed north though and I didn't want to be around in daylight.


----------



## CelticWanderer

I was in lake city fl sleeping under some church steps. Which, not really crazy until this lady walks up in full like, nun outift with a baby carriage full of messed up baby dolls, saying i need to find jesus. "Look at that beam and imagine jesus nailed to it, bleeding and dying for your sins"
this went on for about an hour before she let me go to sleep. well, the next night she says I have to find somewhere else to sleep tomorrow because shes in witness protection and theres some really bad people out ot get her and that i was in real danger. (cops did drive by at 2am both nights)

I decided to bail cause fuck that man. Crazy withness protection babydoll nun.


----------



## Anagor

London, Buckingham Palace Road. Why crazy? Was my first time sleeping on the streets. Won't be my last time.


----------



## Leap

Papapop said:


> Nothing too crazy but one night outside of Quebec I was sleepin with my road dog at the time behind a 24 hour convenience and it was pouring rain, we opened the dumpster's lid up to the fence behind it to create a shelter. and slept under there.
> 
> well I couldn't sleep because my side was open to the wind(and rain) and as it turns out sleeping on a half-foot of ashfault, a curb and half a foot of grass isn't too comfy. so I looked around and found a covered grease dumpster complete with grease barrel. So I moved out the barrel, emptied some garbage bags and stuck em to the sides(years-old grease is a great glue) and layered some cardboard on the bottom. Despite me being kinda proud of the ingenuity I got about 2 hours sleep the whole night.



Edit: I actually remember an actual crazy place i've slept moreso then a gross grease dumpster. memory is shit these days. Maybe it's the weed. 

I was in Penticton, BC and I had just run away from a crazy huge Native guy who was starting shit where ever we went and was a manipulator. So after I ditched him at the bar and hid under a bridge for a few hours. I felt safe to walk around again. So I tried to find a place to crash when I came across a couple trees behind some dumpsters but it was layered with sticks and generally not comfortable. I walked around the area and tried to find something better when I came across a middle section of a couch sectional at the road by some garbage cans. I rolled it over to the tree area and cut it up to create a nice little bed type thing. luckily I'm small and could slide right in between the padding and the springs.


----------



## cultofsam

I'm laying in a storage shed for the high way patrol right now, about to go to sleep, but the weirdest would probably be that I got a little too tripped out one night, didn't realize where I was and I pitched a tent on the side of US 1 in Orlando because I thought I was in the woods.


----------



## Odin

@Leap.... hahah that's the couch version of a Tauntaun...  nice


----------



## spectacular

Behind some trashcans in Monterey passed out after tripping to the point of seeing fractals off of a rly strong weed cookie (I was in another dimension). I woke up and someone had moved the trashcans and I didn't even notice. I wonder what they thought


----------



## spectacular

bizzolizzo said:


> Behind some trashcans in Monterey passed out after tripping to the point of seeing fractals off of a rly strong weed cookie (I was in another dimension). I woke up and someone had moved the trashcans and I didn't even notice. I wonder what they thought


----------



## loathsomeginger

P


landpirate said:


> a treehouse at a road protest camp in gale force winds, an ex brothel and as someone else already mentioned a shed outside a DIY store.
> 
> The treehouse was pretty awful even in good weather and the brothel was fun because there was a jacuzzi in one of the rooms, there was lots of slutty clothes to dress up in and men still knocked on the door hoping for something other than dirty squatters to invite them inside for a good time. We found a stash of passports from people all over the world which was a bit creepy.



I'd venture to guess the passports might have been confiscated from human trafficking victims.


----------



## nastynaty

Rolling Blackouts said:


> Nothing too buckwild, but squatted one of the abandoned mardis gras floats outside new orleans last week. Woke up covered in glitter..again.


 I slept in some floats right next to the gentily hop out maybe the same ones...


haze6774 said:


> I slept under a bridge with Savannah with my road dog and we get dogs siked on us by humbums in the middle of the night. Got run off from our spot and found a pair of festie kids who gave us their van to crash in and got us super drunk


 If its the big bridge by scad i squated an abandoned camper back there in that home bum jungle with some crust punks. I had a good time there I tripped some good acid and on the come down I challenged like five people to fight me, I was flipping out luckily they were good people and just ignored me. haha

The worst place i ever squatted was a on top of a night club in abq. I ended up there because of my now golden rule, ask the first homebum you see a good place to sleep and then at all costs don't sleep there. I asked this homebum if he knew of some good squats and he told me about a place in an alley behind jimmy johns in down town abq. He said it was a block or so south behind a wooden fence, so I went there when it got dark and I got drunk. Turns out this "good" squat was about 20' long 3' wide section between two building with more meth pipes than I have ever seen, they crackled like ballast rock below my feet there were probably 200 used rigs shoved into the walls and laying around on the floor. Right as i walked into this place a few city workers gathered around the entrance to talk about the gas leak they had to fix right outside the door, so i stood around unsure what exactly to do. Eventually i just walked out and acted like i was supposed to be there. Tired and weening off of what was an enjoyable drunk i found nothing no where to sleep, until i stumbled across a set of stairs that led up to a second story door. Well at the top of the stairs was a way to get to a roof, the roof of a night club. I got up there and rolled out my mat and bag the club was still blaring music i had to nod off to a steady kick drum. It was dark all i could see was a big bird spray painted onto the wall in front of me, and ironically i woke up surrounded by dead birds and some of the biggest roaches i have seen to this day.


----------



## OstrichJockey

Cool thread!

Lets see, back in the day I decided I was going to walk across the country, on back-roads and rely on the goodness of humanity for all my needs. Did not make it far. The first night, I made it 20 miles and slept in this bad ass fire watch tower in the middle of fucking no-where, Mississippi. Could see for miles, absolutely beautiful.

Slept on top of a roof of an abandoned furniture store.

Passed out drunk on the side of one of the lesser highways in Cleveland, TN... An older christian guy kicked me awake, and called the police. Said he thought I was dead, because his wife had found someone in the exact same spot, beaten to death, 10 years prior. He had the police sit with me, went and got me McDonalds, got me a hotel, comes back in the morning with a big military bag full of nice ass clothes and a sleeping bag. He bought me a bus ticket to Washington, DC and gave me a stack of cash.

Slept in a warehouse in Atlanta, with a dirty kid I just met, after breaking into it to have a private place to smoke dope. That was a wild day.

My favorite place, inside one of those clothing donation bins. Was in the middle of winter and warrrrm as a motherfucker. Would do it again.

Oh, and that abandoned cement factory in Tallahassee is pretty chill place.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

OstrichJockey said:


> My favorite place, inside one of those clothing donation bins. Was in the middle of winter and warrrrm as a motherfucker. Would do it again.



DUDE such a great idea. How did you get in?


----------



## Art101

Lets see hmm my fav. was an old caboose I spent the winter sleeping in in Everett,workers left me alone and I didnt create any drama.Uhaul trucks can be awesome in a jam and usually have those blue blankets in the back.Slept in one of the small observation bunkers overlooking the Golden Gate.The best memories of a squat would have to be above the reggae shop in HB.It was awesome chill spot had water and power.


----------



## NattyKiwi

First night in Portland after going to a strip club or 2 and missed the last blue line ride. So I found a hospital parking structure and walked in. Found the elevator and got in. Hit the Emergency stop between floors and laid down on the floor. Not even 2min later I started going up, and was greeted by security!

Then I tried finding a dumpster to sleep in and had no luck. Eventually I just curled up into a ball at a Max station on the ground till the first train arrived.


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

7xMichael said:


> I've been holding back all this time. You can actually get high up in the steel and have a fucking picnic. You are off the radar up there. They play music all night long too.
> 
> I'm guessing you better be careful now that everybody knows about it, but hahahhahahhahahahahjajaa!
> 
> Thank you, Home Depot!



Wonder what kinda charge youd get if caught thou?


----------



## Kim Chee

RebelWithACause2016 said:


> Wonder what kinda charge youd get if caught thou?



Trespassing, of course!


----------



## jaws

Art101 said:


> Lets see hmm my fav. was an old caboose I spent the winter sleeping in in Everett,workers left me alone and I didnt create any drama.Uhaul trucks can be awesome in a jam and usually have those blue blankets in the back.Slept in one of the small observation bunkers overlooking the Golden Gate.The best memories of a squat would have to be above the reggae shop in HB.It was awesome chill spot had water and power.


Do they leave uhaul containers unlocked at night?


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

7xMichael said:


> Trespassing, of course!


Ahh I was thinking second degree commercial burgalary


----------



## OstrichJockey

RebelWithACause2016 said:


> Ahh I was thinking second degree commercial burgalary



As far as Ive heard, for it to be burglary there has to be: Entry without permission, and attempt to exit with stolen property. Although that is to a residence and could be different for commercial burglary.


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

OstrichJockey said:


> As far as Ive heard, for it to be burglary there has to be: Entry without permission, and attempt to exit with stolen property. Although that is to a residence and could be different for commercial burglary.



Yeah I'm super sketched as far as the law goes anymore, two guys going to rainbow gathering got 6 month jail with 50$ a day jail cost, that was their "plea bargin" they were charged with felony second degree burglary for taking some spoiled fruit out of a dumpster because they hopped the fence. The business owner didn't even want to press charges.


----------



## Art101

The only time i got caught sleeping in a u haul(and I would recommend it as a last resort) I left the door partialy open and it was pissing cats and dogs.The first guy there in the am basically told me to hit the road.


----------



## urchin

Once was a cemetery. I wasn't even homeless. My girl and I wanted to sleep. That's it. 

Another was inside a Home Depot shed It was cold as a well digger's chicken.


----------



## OstrichJockey

RebelWithACause2016 said:


> Yeah I'm super sketched as far as the law goes anymore, two guys going to rainbow gathering got 6 month jail with 50$ a day jail cost, that was their "plea bargin" they were charged with felony second degree burglary for taking some spoiled fruit out of a dumpster because they hopped the fence. The business owner didn't even want to press charges.



I'm extremely doubtful that charge would have held up. Is this something you heard from someone or was it a news article?


----------



## lone wolf

Couldn't get comfortable in my cutlass supreme. Couldn't stretch out in the front or back seat. So decided to fold the back seat down so i could extend my legs into the trunk. Well the seat didn't fold down on this car so i got out my tools and cut a big hole in the back seat.

I don't know if that's the craziest but I'm pretty sure I'm crazy for doing it. I got many good nights sleep though.::woot::


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

OstrichJockey said:


> I'm extremely doubtful that charge would have held up. Is this something you heard from someone or was it a news article?


http://www.steamboattoday.com/news/2006/sep/01/men_get_six_months_jail_stealing_food_trash/

Was gonna make a thread as a warning but didnt


----------



## jaws

So there is more interesting places that I have slept in and would like to update this list. 
In Austin, TX there are many buildings built directly on the river banks, if you look closely while walking the river trails you can find little areas underneath the buildings. Mine was a tunnel space just big enough to stretch out in and have space for gear. I lived there for months and decorated the inside of it. I always felt entertained by watching the joggers go a long the trail, distant to the fact that they were guest on a personal joke, tv show that I watched. The small business across the river knew I was there and started offering to let me stash my bicycle under their stairs, bless them. Eventually I felt so at home that I got caught coming in mid afternoon and relocated.
While hitch hiking in Louisianna I found myself at LSU campus in Baton Rouge. I ended up sleeping on campus in the summer and loved it. Many nights I would sleep in the outdoor auditorium under a massive oak canopy draped in spanish moss. College campuses produce so much excess waste that I was able to find a full LSU wardrobe and enough food to keep myself fed daily.
On the short term, thanks to a tip from Tatanka, I did try out sleeping in those Lowes/Home Depot parking lot sheds and I think they are spectacular. If it is cold outside, I highly suggest this as backup and be kind enough to clean up any trash when you leave.


----------



## Wasabi Peas

Philadelphia gets cold as shit some winters and last year Ill never forget this one day it hit -4 F so I had to tuck inside the wal-mart dressing room....they caught me and I just moved down a few lanes and set up a makeshift bed out of pillows and made a little fort kind of from the home décor area to finish my slumber hahaha...that was a little nuts that night because my goose-down sleeping bag couldn't even keep me good enough to sleep outside so I had to duck in there for the night....


----------



## tony longshanks

Wow, this is a great thread... placeholder post for me to come back & contribute mine... as soon as I can decide which of mine are the craziest! (I've got a lot to choose from, & some even lasted a lot more than one night.)


----------



## AlwaysLost

jaws said:


> Way to go girl!
> It seems like it's a rare thing these days.
> Not that I have a vagina and should be judging, but I took a semester long class on human development, this topic being a huge focus in the class.
> I will say this much, there was a lot of conspiracy behind modern labor norms.



You took a class on vagina? How did I miss that in school?


----------



## jaws

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> You took a class on vagina? How did I miss that in school?


Human development aka Developmental Psychology.

There are such professions as Gynecology if your heart is set. Although that may involve starring at a lot of blue waffles.


----------



## Kim Chee

Unless you've spent the night in a vagina, it is off topic here (and given the popularity of vaginas, it probably wouldn't be considered crazy anyway).

This thread is about the craziest places you have spent the night.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Kim Chee said:


> Unless you've spent the night in a vagina, it is off topic here (and given the popularity of vaginas, it probably wouldn't be considered crazy anyway).
> 
> This thread is about the craziest place you have spent the night.



IDK I've spent the night in some crazy vaginas ... But yeah sorry I will try to stay on topic.


----------



## Kal

A ditch along side a road in Ohio nothing but cornfeilds damn I hate Ohio


----------



## Art101

Spent the night in a 2 1/2 ton military truck on a train down south.Wasnt the most luxurious ride but def. slept in worse spots.


----------



## Grubblin

I worked at a small mountain town fairground for the summer, usually I just slept in the truck until the fuel pump went out and it was $250 for the part, I was afraid of the truck getting towed where it was parked, especially if I was sleeping in it so I got creative. My first spot was in a horse barn, I just strung a hammock between two of the stall walls and crashed for a couple of nights. The barn was well ventilated and empty so it didn't smell as badly as you might expect. 

The problem was that the barn was too well ventilated and on the third night the temps got down in the twenties. So I got creative again. 

I found a janitors closet that opened to the outside and was left unlocked all of the time but you could lock it from the inside, which I did and I'm glad I did. I slept there for about a week then on the seventh night someone tried to shake the door off the hinges trying to get in at around three am. I can't be sure who it was but I can't imagine that it was anyone but the cops. I hit up a group of trees on the 10th hole of the local golf course after that for a few nights until I got the money for the pump. I froze my ass off on the golf course and actually missed sleeping in the closet bc it had two hot water heaters that kept the temps around 60 at night. It just wasn't worth the risk of getting caught after I realized that someone was occasionally checking it. Luckily, the closet was well ventilated as well, carbon monoxide! I don't recommend that but sometimes options are limited and you have to do what you can to get by.


----------



## FeelAllRight518

Slept in some guys camper in the middle of nowhere in New York. It was unlocked and I could tel it hadn't been used in a long time. I heard the guy messing around outside in the morning but he didn't come to the camper. When I heard him outside I laid there assuming I was about to get shot or at least cops called but that didn't happen thankfully.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Okay, so check this out! I was in the mountain town of Dallat, Vietnam. I spent the first couple nights there in an hostel HIGHLY recommended by my friends (mr. Peace hostel. I really recommend it too!) But time came for me to go back to the bum life. I had plans of biking to a waterfall the next day, so I took my bike and biked around looking for a place to crash. Found a cool abandoned house. Perfect! I turn around and go back to the hostel to party a bit with my hostel friends until I get tired. Around 11 I decide to go to sleep: big day tomorrow! I get to the house barefoot, walk in, lay down my sleeping pad and sleeping bag and go to sleep.

Slept like a baby!!... Until I woke up. I couldn't see in the dark, but the room was fucking FULL of used syringes and empty ketamine vials. WHAT THE FUCK!! I put some shoes on first fucking thing, then look around my sleeping bag and where I walked last night... Nothing dangerously placed. Thank fuck! Packed my shit asap and left.

Needles to say (pun intended  ) I didnt sleep there ever again


----------



## IntrovertMatt

Unfortunately I'm not as crazy as you lot! Craziest places I've ever slept is in airports and outside train stations with a sleeping bag and a piece of cardboard.


----------



## bystander

During my college years I had a weird habit of black-out / pass-out on random peoples porches or stoops. More then once I have been woken from my slumber by an angry home owner asking me why I have decided to find refuge in their planter box...

that progressed (along with the drinking..) into me finding random half built constructions sites and a new nest to settle into. Once me and some buddies had been drinkin' quite a bit and hiked up 35 floors in a being built high-rise in Chicago. Pretty confused when I first woke up that morning.. Same with the time I went downtown madison, drinkin' and woke up 9 floors in the sky, chillin'.

I passed out once on a old couch in the woods behind my house (not sure why or how) and woke up to about an inch of snow on top of me. I swear I had hypothermia from that...

countless bushes, yards & sheds... & yeah thats why I hardly drink anymore.. and yeah these don't have nothin' to do with traveling.. lol my bad.


----------



## tennesseejed

Not really crazy compared to inside home depot, but did stay in a big ol abandoned railroad tunnel above Manitou springs, plenty of those sheds, behind this tinyknoll behind dollar general, squats in nola were pretty gnarly too. Hmmm. A laundrommat in small town ohio. The owners showed up around 2 am, woke us up and ended up telling us about another spot to sleep on the same street, plus $10!

When I remember more good ones I'll post em. Awesome thread.


----------



## jessthek77

awesome stories!

once rambling in Italy round Etna till late we stumbled across this house https://tranio.com/italy/adt/1649499/ and we thought we might ask to stay in for the night, but when we came closer we were sure it was something abandoned. and it really was! it's just so crazy inside, with rooms of different sizes and forms, almost like a maze. and the view from the terrace is stunning!! we didn't dare to stay longer and went away the following morning and later I found out this is a villa for sale! and the price is rather reasonable. i love looking at its pictures and dream of living here, but it's still a long way to go for me ::grumpy::


----------



## Ray Lockwood

The sewers and storm drains under downtown East end Toronto can be quite hospitable in the dry months, I even hosted a raucous party in an underground storm water holding tank with nearly 100 subterranean subculturalists in attendance.


----------



## bazarov

Me and a buddy got stuck in the city and he convinced me it was too late to hitch out (which I'm of the opinion it's never too late, but I digress) so we happened upon this big horse racing stadium near the edge of town. We laid down near the wall and it started getting super cold and raining, and I only had a flannel shirt on. So I said "fuck this" and just started trying random doors. What would you know the front door to the main lobby was unlocked and there before us sat 2 lovely leather couches. Man we couldn't believe our luck.

The next day we got up, got to the highway and got a ride straight to our town in under 1 minute. Everything just turned out so smoothly.


----------



## marmar

I went to a show in New Jersey, grabbed my sleeping bag with me, I'm in case i wouldn't be able to get a ride back to NYC( wich is my second hometown, and if I stay there for months at a time, I like my trips to New Jersey to feel like travelling. Lol) so after the show, I couldn't or was too lazy to be looking for a ride or a better spot, and just laid out my sleeping bag under the stage, it was an outdoor stage. When all of the people left and I thought the night is gonna be chill for me under there. I was half asleep when I heard someone walking around me and talking some drunken talk to himself.then he stops when he sees me. It's dark and no one is around, just me laying there. So being a female in the sketchy situation, I would try as much as I could hide my gender, right, I make sure nothing shows from my sleeping bag, but I can hardly breathe, scared shitless. Still picking out with one eye thou. So I think, the guy looked at the wrapped in the bag body, also got sketched out and just kept walking. In about 30 feet he stopped and pissed towards the way where I was laying. I quietly laughed, but was releifed that the guy was just showing the macho way he isn't afraid of the body on the ground hahaha. The rest of the night I slept in peace


----------



## ScumRag

A quasi-thatched roof cave in Reno when the shelter was full. Damn it was cold specially when it started to snow but i built a fire & heated these river rocks to put under my sleeping bag as i slept & it actually worked out well!!


----------



## jaws

subterranean subculturalists? 


Ray Lockwood said:


> The sewers and storm drains under downtown East end Toronto can be quite hospitable in the dry months, I even hosted a raucous party in an underground storm water holding tank with nearly 100 subterranean subculturalists in attendance.


----------



## jaws

jessthek77 said:


> awesome stories!
> 
> once rambling in Italy round Etna till late we stumbled across this house https://tranio.com/italy/adt/1649499/ and we thought we might ask to stay in for the night, but when we came closer we were sure it was something abandoned. and it really was! it's just so crazy inside, with rooms of different sizes and forms, almost like a maze. and the view from the terrace is stunning!! we didn't dare to stay longer and went away the following morning and later I found out this is a villa for sale! and the price is rather reasonable. i love looking at its pictures and dream of living here, but it's still a long way to go for me ::grumpy::


too bad picture is expired or it was already bought. Sounds like you had a great time though!


----------



## adventurekid

It was downtown Pittsburgh. I was tired as hell and after walking AT LEAST 13 miles, I came across this nice running/bike path along the river, and there I found a kayak rental place. Stole a tarp and layed it down in the middle of the bike path. Got in my sleeping bag and fell asleep haha


----------



## Odin

adventurekid said:


> Stole a tarp and layed it down in the middle of the bike path.




What were ya expectin'?

Lost souls?

Tweekers? 

Skunks?

Twerkers?

Drunk Politicians?

Bob?


----------

